# Green Baggins on WHAM



## dannyhyde (May 1, 2008)

With Heart and Mouth « Green Baggins


----------



## Amazing Grace (May 1, 2008)

Is he doing a duet with George Michael?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 1, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2008)

dannyhyde said:


> With Heart and Mouth « Green Baggins



I ordered your book the other day. Probably the first baptist to buy it. But, that's OK.


----------



## Kevin (May 1, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Is he doing a duet with George Michael?





I thought that I would hear Greenbaggins views on 80's pop music when I clicked on this thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Is he doing a duet with George Michael?


----------

